# Insekten am Teich



## wp-3d (4. Aug. 2007)

Hallo
Hier einmal Insektenbilder die ich in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Teiches aufgenommen habe.

               

Gruss Werner


----------



## Kiki (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Alle Achtung !
Sehr schöne Bilder 1 
Da scheint kein Amateur am Werk gewesen zu sein !


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Werner, 

gib's zu, die waren festgeklebt oder ausgestopft...
Schöne Aufnahmen! 

Leider hab ich heute unseren seltenen Gast, eine (bei uns wohl seltene) Blaue Holzbiene, schon wieder nicht scharf erwischt - vielleicht nächstes mal. 
Hab so eine riesige Biene zuvor noch nicht gesehen, und vor allem ein extrem lauter Brummer.


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo

möchte sich noch irgendjemand zum Thema Klimawandel melden ?  :  

vor 2 Jahren und 1200 km südlich

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1286/?q=holzbiene


mfG


wo ist eigentlich Stefan ?


----------



## Kiki (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

O.K.
Da kann ich nicht mithalten, aber wie wäre es denn hiermit :


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

hmm Karsten, 

seltsamer Weise deckt sich Deine Art von Humor größtenteils mit der meinen - allerdings in Deinen Antworten auf meine Beiträge weigert sich dieser stets, sich mir zu erschließen - woran das wohl liegen mag? 

Hab ich den Klimawandel verpasst? Schon wieder? So'n Mist!


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus Karsten



> wo ist eigentlich Stefan ?


Habe vor ca. 3 Monaten nach "Verschollenen User" gefragt.

Zur Holzbiene: Die gibt es bei uns auch. Jeden Tag sehe im min. 2 an der gem. __ Karde, aber nur dort, muß sehr anziehend sein. Leider konnte ich noch kein gutes Foto schießen, da sehr unruhig oder zuviel Wind.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Kiki (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich den Klimawandel verpasst? Schon wieder? So'n Mist!




Klimawandel ? Hab ich jetz beantragt. Neulich hatten die ein Super Angebot bei eBay.


----------



## ouzo (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Klaas,
suuuper Foto 
Habe aber mal eine dringende Nachfrage an alle Nordlichter in diesem Forum:
"Habt Ihr so was schon mal hier gesehen ? Bin ich blind oder leben wir auf einem anderen Stern ?


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Klimawandel ? Hab ich jetz beantragt. Neulich hatten die ein Super Angebot bei eBay


 ...eigentlich ne ganz gute Idee... vielleicht geh ich heut Nacht mal in die Werkstatt, bau mir nen Klimawandel und vercheck das Teil in ihbay - wirst als geistiger Urheber natürlich am Gewinn beteiligt!


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

DIE halten wenigstens still !


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Aber da sieht man, wo die Schöpfer von Alien und Co. ihre Ideen herkriegen...

LG Blumenelse

PS: Tolle Fotos - allesamt!


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> O.K.
> Da kann ich nicht mithalten, aber wie wäre es denn hiermit :
> 
> Hallo Kiki
> ...


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus Werner

Die __ Wespenspinne (Argiope bruennichi) hast Spitze !!! erwischt.

Mit was für einer Cam fotografierst du  

__ Wasserläufer (Gerris Lacustris)
 
Noch vom ehemaligen Teich

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Werner
> 
> Die __ Wespenspinne (Argiope bruennichi) hast Spitze !!! erwischt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut

Die Wespenspinnen sind zwei verschiedene (Geschwister), im Abstand von ca. 60 cm haben sie ihre Netze gesponnen. Im gleichen Bereich war letztes Jahr eine Grössere, wahrscheinlich die Mutter. Diese Art ist bei uns noch selten zu finden haher bin ich stolz sie im Garten zu haben.

Meine Cam. ist eine Kodak EasyShare Z 7590

Dein Wasserläufer ist suuuuper 
Es gibt für mich nichts Besseres als gelungene Makroaufnahmen bei denen ich auf dem Monitor jedes Detail genau und in Ruhe ansehen kann.

Grüsse Werner


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Auch ein __ Wasserläufer, aber von der unbeliebten Sorte


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein __ Wasserläufer, aber von der unbeliebten Sorte




Hier geht es immer mehr ins Detail  gibt es noch eine Steigerung?

Gruss Werner


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Noch nicht flugbereit


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht flugbereit



Hallo was ist das, ein 2mm Ei mit Larve?


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi,

kein Ei, keine Larve, sondern die Puppe einer Stechmücke

Und das hier wird auch mal ein flotter __ Käfer:


----------



## jochen (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo,

einmal was buntes...


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kein Ei, keine Larve, sondern die Puppe einer Stechmücke
> 
> Und das hier wird auch mal ein flotter __ Käfer:



Du bringst hier Motive die habe ich so noch nieee gesehen.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> einmal was buntes...
> 
> ...


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

noch was buntes


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> noch was buntes



Den hast du angemalt. Gib es zu !!!:


----------



## jochen (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Chromis,

was das denn für ein Insekt...   

oder frisst der die Insekten...

trotzdem, klasse Bild...


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Jochen,

der hat gerade eine Seidenraupe gefressen  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus

Spitzenbilder    

 
Stabschrecke

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

*Mahlzeit*

Libellenlarve frisst Larve einer Stechmücke


----------



## gabi (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo,

schöne Bilder sind euch da gelungen.  



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 15987
> Stabschrecke



Das ist ein __ Teichläufer


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus Gabi

Danke für deine Bestimmung  

Hab gedacht das es eine Stabschrecke ist, da wir die auch am Teich gehabt haben. Beim durchsehen der alten Fotos ist dieses Insekt mir aufgefallen, aber von der Größe konnte ich es nicht richtig zu Ordnen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Karsten,

welcher Klimawandel???. Ich warte schon seit Anfang Mai auf den von den Fachleuten vorausgesagten extremen Dürresommer den es dieses Jahr in Deutschland geben soll:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: In Mittelhessen wars jedenfals seitdem deutlichst zu nass und kalt. Seit Mai nix mehr mit Gartenteicherweitungsarbeit   

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternthaler13 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Yepp...und nicht nur in Mittelhessen. Und deswegen gibt es auch von diesen weniger geliebten Insekten aus Beitrag 16 so viele, dass sie mich heute förmlich aus dem Bett gestochen haben  

Klasse Bilder!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Anke,

selbst von diesen Stechern hab ich schon seit Wochen keine mehr im Garten/Haus gesehen:  . Scheinbar alle auf dem Weg zur Eiablage während des Fluges ertrunken   

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternthaler13 (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Frank,

na, zur Eiablage __ fliegen sie ja, nachdem sie sich mit Blut vollgesaugt haben. Und im Zweifel ist dieses Blut von MIR  

Bei mir würden sie wohl Blutarmut diagnostizieren, würde ich zum Arzt gehen. Vor allem in den Füßen. Diese Mistviecher....


----------



## Sternthaler13 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo.

bei uns sind die __ Libellen ganz schwer zugange. Überall hängen die leeren Hüllen rum. Eine habe ich gestern fotografieren können, aber meistens bekomme ich es gar nicht mit. 

Dabei eine Frage: Überwintern Libellen eigentlich? Und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## zaphod (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Moin Anke, 

__ Libellen überwintern natürlich - die meisten (bis auf die Winterlibellen) allerdings als Larven im Teich.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

...und was machen die, die sich gerade da quasi auspuppen? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die über einen kalten Winter kommen.


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Anke,

ööööhm, ich möchte dich ja jetzt nicht traurig stimmen, 

aber wenn die sich da "auspuppen" haben die quasi schon ihr Rentenalter erreicht.
Den Winter sehen, bis auf die von Klaas erwähnten gar nicht mehr ...  

Hier mal eine recht informative Seite über Libellen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Frank,

oh, das wußte ich nicht. Das ist ja eine interessante Site. Dann habe ich da das Weibchen einer Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer. Und von denen sind es noch einige mehr. Die gestern geschlüpft ist, sitzt immer noch an der gleichen Stelle. Komisch.


----------



## chromis (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Ein Paket voller Plagegeister


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi chromis,

goiles Pic,  

... leben die denn jetzt noch?


----------



## chromis (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi,

na ja, um ehrlich zu sein, kommen die auch nicht aus dem Teich sondern aus der Regentonne. 
Von dort landen sie direkt in meinen Aquarien, ist ein prima Fischfutter.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## chromis (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo,

dieses libellenähnliche Flugobjekt saß heute morgen ziemlich erschöpft auf einem Stein in Teíchnähe. Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Nähe zum Teich purer Zufall war. Wer kennt dieses Insekt?


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Reiner,

das würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich habe jetzt mein ganzes Insektenbuch durchgeblättert, aber so ganz haut das nicht hin. Evtl. eine Florfliege? oder eine Ameisenjungfer? 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## chromis (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Danke Andrea,

die Ameisenjungfer war ein Volltreffer:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameisenjungfern
http://www.arthropods.de/insecta/planipennia/myrmeliontidae/euroleonNostras01.htm

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Reiner,

da hast Du ja etwas Seltenes vor die Kamera bekommen.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo,

endlich habe ich mal einen __ Wasserläufer mit Beute entdeckt.

 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi,

baoh , wenn er die aufgefressen hat, dann ist er ja doppelt so groß. 



 schöner Schnappschuß
was issen das eigentlich für ne Beute? Irgendeine Laus oder so?


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Frank,

ich weiß nicht, was das ist. Ich hatte aber so das Gefühl, dass das Tier in den Teich gesprungen ist. Für eine Laus war es zu groß, ca 5 - 8 mm.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi,

ich würde auf ne Zikade tippen... bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Will ja nicht an einer Wand landen.  

EDIT: Rhododendron-Zikade könnte von der Färbung her passen.


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Rhododendron-Zikade könnte von der Färbung her passen.



Ja, und dann wäre das sogar noch eine gute Tat!


----------



## gabi (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Annett,

ich hätte jetzt auch __ Rhododendron-Zikade gesagt. Diese Viecher tummeln sich nämlich auf meinem Rhododendron. Zikade ist das aber mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi,

ich habe eben gerade ebenfalls so ein gefräßiges Raubtier auf meinem Teich entdeckt.

*Dieser  Wasserläufer hat zwar keine  Rhododendron Zikade, aber ... seht selbst ...*
 
Was ist das? Eine Eintagsfliege?

Diese "Raubtiere" passen hier zwar nicht unbedingt hin, sind mir dabei ebenfalls über den Weg gelaufen.
*Was ist das für eine Spinne?*
 

* Kreuzspinne:*
 

Sind sie nicht alle süß?


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

auch hier auf Paros gibt es rund um den Teich viele schöne Insekten. __ Ameisenjungfern sehe ich hier häufig, sie kommen oft auch ins Haus. Mindestens 2-4 Singzikaden fische ich täglich aus dem Wasser, ich habe keine Ahnung warum so viele dieser Insekten im Teich ertrinken. Eine andere, weit größere Zikadenart, passt sich farblich so gut an ihre Umgebung an, dass man sie oft kaum wahrnimmt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## birdy (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo miteinander
Ich hab mich schon sehr lange nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, lese und lerne aber viel hier im Forum.
Hab auch einige Bilder zu diesem Thema, ich hoffe es funktioniert.
Hab dieses Naturschauspiel über ca. 3 Stunden beobachtet


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

@birdy: Tolle Fotos


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Lotte,

na da sag ich doch: Welcome back. 

Bist Du so gut und füllst Dein Profil noch komplett aus?! Ist ja nur für die Zukunft, falls mal Fragen auftauchen....


Klasse Bilder - von allen! 

Will auch solche Nahaufnahmen machen können.


----------



## zaphod (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> *Was ist das für eine Spinne?*
> * Kreuzspinne:*


Hi Frank, 

die erste ist wg. der Körperform/der langen vorderen Beinpaare höchst wahrscheinlich eine Streckerspinne (Gemeine S./Tetragnatha extensa oder Berg-S./T. montana?). 
Die 2., wie Du schon schreibst, eine simple __ Gartenkreuzspinne/Araneus diadematus.

@Alle: Top Fotos!


----------



## Kolja (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

@ alle

tolle Fotos.
Ist das schön hier im Forum, täglich etwas Neues dazugelernt.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus miteinander

Also ihr liefert Spitzenfotos hier ab  1 1  

@ Frank: Die Tiefenschärfe liegt manchmal (je nach Blende) oft nur im Millimeterbereich. Mit Blende 8 - 16 ist die Tiefenschärfe nicht so kritisch, aber obst mit der Zeit hinkommst  > Iso nach oben drehen, oder Stativ  
Die Gemeine Streckerspinne dürfte stimmen, hier der Link dazu.

@ Elfriede: Die Zikaden sind fast die Chamäleon unter den Insekten.
Mit welcher Cam hast du die aufgenommen, du hast doch eine Neue, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eine Panasonic XXX, genau Bezeichnung weis ich leider nicht mehr  

@ Birdy: Herzlich willkommen zurück  , 
freue mich das du eine Libelle beim schlüpfen beobachten konntest, ist das eine Blau/grüne Mosaikjungfer gewesen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

neu ist meine Panasonic FZ30 nicht mehr, ich habe sie vor mehr als einem Jahr bekommen. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich selbst noch kein einziges Foto mit der FZ30 gemacht habe. Die Aufnahme von den Zikaden habe ich mit meiner Fuji FinePix Z1 gemacht, sie ist sehr handlich und ein Fliegengewicht. Im Herbst will ich die Panasonic aber wirklich auspacken und mich damit versuchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Ach Elfriede, da hast so ein Super"Ding", und dann .... . Schade  

Aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen, wie du ja selbst schreibst.

Wünsche dir "Gut Licht" in Pharos.
Und übe mal schön, das wir bald hervorragende Bilder von dir sehen (deine alten waren schon gut, wie werden erst die neuen sein  )

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## birdy (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

@all
Danke für das herzliche "Welcome back" werde mir vornehmen öfter zu schreiben und Bilder hab ich auch mehr als genug.
@ Annett
Profil werd ich ausfüllen, weiß aber nicht wie groß der Teich wirklich ist.
Bilder mach ich alle mit automatischer Einstellung od. Makro-Modus da sind immer wieder sehr schöne Bilder dabei.
@ Digicat
Ja ich glaub auch daß es eine Blau/grüne Mosaikjungfrau ist, Fotos sind vom Mai 2007. Ich hab auch so eine Fotoserie vom schlüpfen eines Blattbauchweibchens od. __ Vierfleck gemacht.
Frau und Herrn Blattbauch hab ich auch ganz gut erwischt.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus Birdy



> Frau und Herrn Blattbauch hab ich auch ganz gut erwischt.



Das will ich meinen, Hervorragend  

Mit welcher Cam fotografierst du  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## birdy (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Danke Digicat
Wir haben uns vor gut einem Jahr die Panasonic DMC-TZ1 gekauft, wegen dem 10X Zoom.
Ich mach aber alles mit der automatischen Einstellung.


----------



## Astrid_2 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo an alle,
du meine Güte, auch hier total schöne Bilder. 
Ich versuche mich auch mit der Kamera, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe.
Anfangs ging das so: durchgucken abdrücken fertig. 
Naja, manchmal waren auch brauchbare Fotos dabei, aber wirklich nur manchmal.
Auch heute bin ich oft noch nicht zufrieden mit den Bildern, es wird aber langsam besser. Ein Hoch auf das Eigenlob  

Naja, ich habe heute auch mal ein wenig den Insekten zugeschaut und witziges und Interessantes gesehen.
Aber, die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, ich glaube die war´s, hat mich ein wenig geärgert.  Ziemlich schwierig sie einzufangen. Ist auch nicht wirklich gelungen.
Schaut selbst, hier einiges aus der Insektenwelt unseres Teiches.
Liebe Grüße
Astrid


----------



## Elfriede (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Insekt habe ich bisher noch nie an meinem Teich gesehen und noch nie posierte ein Tier so ausdauernd vor der Kamera, - ich konnte mindestens 30 Fotos davon machen. Jetzt sitzt es friedlich bei mir im Wohnzimmer an der Wand, deshalb konnte ich es gerade vermessen, es ist 8,5cm lang. Was ist das?

@ Helmut,
heute habe ich sehr bedauert, dass ich mit der FZ30 noch immer nicht umgehen kann und habe mir fest vorgenommen sie endlich auszupacken.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

@ Elfriede
Das könnte eine Männchen der europäischen __ Gottesanbeterin (Mantis religiosa) sein (oder heissen die Männchen Gottesanbeter  ).

Leider sind unsere "Insekten am Teich" dieses Mal nicht ganz scharf, da es aber die ersten sind, die uns so gelungen sind, stellen wir sie trotzdem mal hier ein:

     

Wir werden weiter an den Flugmotiven übern .... irgendwann fliegt uns mal eine "scharfe" Libelle vor die Linse


----------



## Uli (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

hallo,
dann möchte ich euch meine gesammelten werke auch mal zeigen.
gruß uli


----------



## Frank (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Guten morgen,

sehr schöne Bilder habt ihr da. 1

@ Elfriede,

die männliche __ Gottesanbeterin ist es auf keinen Fall, dafür sind Fangarme und Kopf nicht stark genug ausgebildet.

Lange habe ich im Netz gesucht ... und gefunden:

Es ist die "gewöhnliche Nasenschrecke"


----------



## Elfriede (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Frank,

ja, das ist sie. Ich konnte sie mit dem Foto aus Deinem Link vergleichen, denn sie ist immer noch bei mir im Haus, momentan in der Küche. Gottesanbetrinnen sehe ich hier sehr oft, auch hin und wieder im Haus, so dass ich sie gut beobachten kann. Sie sind aber etwas kleiner als diese Nasenschrecke.

Danke für die Bestimmung und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Frank (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hallo Gemeinde,  

ich hab heute eine ... "Wespe"   vor die Linse bekommen.
Dieses fliegende etwas ist hier ja nichts ungewöhnliches, aber bei der Auswahl im Netz ist die Bestimmung nu auch nicht gerade einfach.  :? 
Die Größe beträgt in etwa 13 - 15 mm.

*Wie nennt sich dieses Insekt?*


----------



## zaphod (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Frank, 

macht Spass mit dem neuen Objektiv, gelle?  

Das ist eine Schwebfliege - ohne Draufsicht auf die Rückenzeichnung kann _ich_ die aber nicht näher bezeichnen.


----------



## Frank (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Klaas,

 dir für die Info. 
Mit Insekten hab ichs ned so  , noch nicht, vllt. kommt das ja jetzt mit dem neuen Objektiv, irgendwie sehen die dadurch alle viel schöner aus. 
Und hier sind sie ja alle noch sehr verkleinert. Wenn die bei mir den ganzen Bildschirm ausfüllen ...  

Nur mit der Tiefenschärfe komm ich noch ned klar ... :? 
Kann machen was ich will, hab schon mit abblenden, Stativ und allem brimborium versucht, aber irgendwas iss immer unscharf.  
Die Schwebefliege ist reiner Zufall gewesen. Hab versucht ne Libelle im Flug zu knipsen ... och Gottochgott. Ich erzähl lieber ned weiter.  
Aber nu, iss ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen ...


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus Frank

Die Schwebfliege  erste Sahne !!!

Wegen der Tiefenschärfe:
Das ist ein geduldsspiel, 
kannst bei deiner Cam eine Belichtungsreihe machen, mit verschiedenen Blendenstufen 1/3 bzw.1/2 bzw.1 ?
Wenn ja, probiers und schau dir nachher alle Bilder + Exifs an, du gewinnst dadurch einen Überblick, wie man, mit welcher Blende, das Objekt am besten fotografiert.

Und wie heißt so schön, üben, üben, ....

Gut Licht
Helmut

Ps.: jetzt war ich leider ein bisschen OT., entschuldigung


----------



## chromis (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Frank,



> Hab versucht ne Libelle im Flug zu knipsen ... och Gottochgott. Ich erzähl lieber ned weiter.



so geht das:


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Chris,

das ist natürlich ned schlecht, aber ich übe erstmal die Tiefenschärfe so hinzubekommen, das es einigermaßen passt.  

So, jetzt hab ich hier mal eine Libelle, da bin ich mit der Bestimmung ebenfalls ein wenig am schwimmen ...  
Könnte sie zu den Binsenjungfern gehören?

*Hier ist sie komplett:*
 

*Der Vorderleib von vorne:*
 
*
Vorderleib von oben:*
 

*Vorderleib von schräg seitlich:*


----------



## zaphod (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi Frank, 

keine Ahnung, was Du da abgelichtet hast, das kräftige Orange kenn ich nicht - bin aber auch nur ein Amateur-__ Libellen-Bestimmer. 
Da sich sonst keiner zu Wort meldet, versuch ichs mal vorsichtig: Eine Binsenjungfer glaub ich weniger, eher eine der Azurjungfern? Das einzige, was ich mit Sicherheit weiß: es ist ne Libelle... 
Die Foddos selbst find ich schon sehr schön, aber Perspektive und Schärfe sitzen für mich noch nicht ganz "richtig" - da die aber zu Dokumentationszwecken geschossen wurden:   .


----------



## chromis (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Hi,

ich möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich halte das Tier für ein Weibchen von Ischnura elegans oder I.pumilio. Gerade die Weibchen der Pechlibellen treten in vielen verschiedenen Farbvarianten auf, was teilweise auch mit dem Alter der Tiere zusammenhängt. 
Alle Behauptungen ohne Gewähr, ich bin Laie.

Frank, wenn Du so lange Viecher wie die __ Libellen komplett von der Seite abbildest, dann achte ganz einfach drauf, dass die Tiere im rechten Winkel zur Kamera sitzen. Ansonsten hat man keine Chancen die Viecher vollkommen scharf abzubilden.

Gruß
Rainer

Auch nicht ganz scharf:


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Insekten am Teich*

Servus Frank

Wird ja  

Könnte eine "Kleine Binsenjungfer (Lestes virens vestalis)" sein.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

